# Small hathcock target sniper vs normal one



## Jmart432 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Small hatchcock target sniperer vs. normal one *​
*Which one is the better size*

Small polymer one675.00%Regular one225.00%


----------



## Jmart432 (Dec 31, 2014)

Which one do you think is the better size


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

dont mean to sound like a jerk/a-hole, but is a poll necessary for an opinion on this ?


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Problem with this poll is that a guy would have to have both to compare.

Not sure where i came across the measurements as done by Bill Hays for the hand size to determine what size you should use, but here it is anyway. Measure from tip of index finger to the crease in your wrist measuring from palm side. 7 1/2" and longer you can use the large one. Or at least thats the way Hays determined sizes i believe i read. Im exactly at the above measurement and i find the large one comfortable enough although i cant do a full pinch grip, but it works for me. Its the only wide grip slinger i own anymore. Rest are PFS's.

Hope this helps, as your poll is not going to help you much in deciding which to buy if thats what your hoping for.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Jmart432 said:


> Which one do you think is the better size


I can only tell you for me, the regular size was very big for my hands, I had to sell of both of them. I have not seen the small so I can't comment on that.

The slings are made like a brick house and I would have kept them if they fit me.

wll


----------



## Tacnak (Apr 28, 2014)

I have to agree with wll. I have a few of bills shooters and I have to say they are all great but there is a difference between them. I have found that the smaller size fits my hands the best. I have a two HTS in the small size and I am very happy with them. I also have a few of the Cub scouts and they fit my hand perfect. Might want to give them a look. 
Milo


----------



## Jmart432 (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks for the replies guys. I know that the poll was not completely necessary but meh. Also I'm not saying that you need both to vote just if you have one and it fits you we'll then you can vote for that one. Looks like the general census is the smaller one so I guess I'll go with that one


----------



## Jmart432 (Dec 31, 2014)

Also, as for my palm size it's just over 7 1/2 inches but that is with it fully stretching out. The more that I've been thinking about it though, I realise that all this time I've been trying to make sure that the large one isn't to big for me as that would be bad but it wouldn't actually be that bad or uncomfortable if the small one was slightly to small for me, it would just mean I could wrap more of my hand around it and get a better grip, right??


----------



## Jmart432 (Dec 31, 2014)

Also, is it worth getting the rubberised grip one?


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

I have both and prefer the pocket size one. I have big hands. I actually drew the outline of the pocket one, photocopy-sized that down to 90%, and that's the outline I use as a base for my own slingshots.


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

There's some good size information in this posting and the one before it by HMIB:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/9865-the-pocket-predator-slingshot-thread/?p=494607


----------



## PeskyMaus (Mar 10, 2015)

I came to catapult shooting through the videos of Bill Hays, and am completely convinced that he is an incredible inventor and a genuine genius. He is, however, a 6-foot 4-inches genius. This translates into his creation of many catapults that small [normal] people simply can't comfortably shoot. I have spent a good deal of time scaling his designs to my own dimensions [I am 5'!!"] and building them out of HDPE. Every one has been... perfect.

The point is that the designs are perfect... its just that the dimensions are not.

I have scaled templates of all Bill Hays designs [in printable pdf format] but obviously can only share them if you get his permission first.


----------



## PeskyMaus (Mar 10, 2015)

Jmart432 said:


> Also, as for my palm size it's just over 7 1/2 inches but that is with it fully stretching out. The more that I've been thinking about it though, I realise that all this time I've been trying to make sure that the large one isn't to big for me as that would be bad but it wouldn't actually be that bad or uncomfortable if the small one was slightly to small for me, it would just mean I could wrap more of my hand around it and get a better grip, right??


No mate. The only catapult that is right for you is the one that fits your hand perfectly. Do not settle for anything less...


----------

